# Best Pool @ Hawaiian Timeshare



## Longshoren (Jul 15, 2020)

I am currently waiting to pass ROFR on a big subsidized Aulani contract and just love the pool.  My only issue with Aulani is Oahu is such a busy island.  What I would love is to hear your opinions on what timeshare resort in Hawaii had the best Pool complex.  I would love to hear of one that matches or is possible even nicer than Aulani.  I am looking to add a another couple weeks in my portfolio at a resort on a different island than Maui although hearing about other Oahu properties would be ok too.  I also would like it if that resort had rental potential to help with Maintenance fees as I'm still about 15 years from retirement.  Anyway let's hear all your opinions on great pools  in the great state of Hawaii.  

PS I just joined and this is my first post so Hello to everyone!


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 15, 2020)

I haven't been to Aulani so can't compare directly, but the pools are HGVC Kings Land are pretty nice. You also have access to the pools at the Hilton Waikoloa for no fee, which also has good pools/slides.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 16, 2020)

Depends on the age. I like the pool at Point at Poipu because it's big, and has 2 marked lanes for swimming laps. Parents of little ones like it because it's sandy around most of the pool, and slopes off very gently. A large section of it is less than 3 feet, so kids can play with boogies boards and inner tubes. I doesn't have any water slides or other special features, but it does have a great bar and grill. My grandkids would rather stay there all day than go to the beach.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 16, 2020)

duplicate


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 16, 2020)

Longshoren said:


> I am currently waiting to pass ROFR on a big subsidized Aulani contract and just love the pool.  My only issue with Aulani is Oahu is such a busy island.  What I would love is to hear your opinions on what timeshare resort in Hawaii had the best Pool complex.  I would love to hear of one that matches or is possible even nicer than Aulani.  I am looking to add a another couple weeks in my portfolio at a resort on a different island than Maui although hearing about other Oahu properties would be ok too.  I also would like it if that resort had rental potential to help with Maintenance fees as I'm still about 15 years from retirement.  Anyway let's hear all your opinions on great pools  in the great state of Hawaii.
> 
> PS I just joined and this is my first post so Hello to everyone!


I'm curious about the term 'subsidized'?


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm curious about the term 'subsidized'?


It refers to the maintenance fees which are usually 8.33$ point.  Disney made "mistakes" when they first sold the resort and told owners the fees would be much lower than what they actually needed to be.  They were made to give owners of these original contracts a discount that works out to be about 33% off (6.20$ / point).  The subsidy follows the contract if sold.  I was looking for about a year to find one of these contracts.


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> I haven't been to Aulani so can't compare directly, but the pools are HGVC Kings Land are pretty nice. You also have access to the pools at the Hilton Waikoloa for no fee, which also has good pools/slides.


Yes I am definitely interested in Kings Land.


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

artringwald said:


> Depends on the age. I like the pool at Point at Poipu because it's big, and has 2 marked lanes for swimming laps. Parents of little ones like it because it's sandy around most of the pool, and slopes off very gently. A large section of it is less than 3 feet, so kids can play with boogies boards and inner tubes. I doesn't have any water slides or other special features, but it does have a great bar and grill. My grandkids would rather stay there all day than go to the beach.
> 
> View attachment 23653


Wow that is a really nice pool.  This is why i posted here.  In my numerous google searches i have never come across this resort.  Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

artringwald said:


> Depends on the age. I like the pool at Point at Poipu because it's big, and has 2 marked lanes for swimming laps. Parents of little ones like it because it's sandy around most of the pool, and slopes off very gently. A large section of it is less than 3 feet, so kids can play with boogies boards and inner tubes. I doesn't have any water slides or other special features, but it does have a great bar and grill. My grandkids would rather stay there all day than go to the beach.
> 
> View attachment 23653


I imagine theres great surfing close by too.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 16, 2020)

Aulani in my opinion has the best timeshare pool complex.  Only one with a lazy river and the longest pool slide for hawaii timeshares.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 16, 2020)

Longshoren said:


> I imagine theres great surfing close by too.


I wouldn't say the surfing is great. The locals do it, but there's a rocky bottom, so it's not recommended for the inexperienced. Kauai has some good surf spots, but not many on the south side. The pool is just on the other side of the lowest building in this picture.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 16, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> I haven't been to Aulani so can't compare directly, but the pools are HGVC Kings Land are pretty nice. You also have access to the pools at the Hilton Waikoloa for no fee, which also has good pools/slides.



I also like the pools at Kings Lands, and at least when i have been there its been easy to find empty chairs..


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 16, 2020)

Surprised no mention of Marriott Kauai pool, it's pretty impressive. I'll try to find a photo.


----------



## wilma (Jul 16, 2020)

Hanalei Bay Resort pool with view of Bali Hai, pretty nice!


----------



## ski_sierra (Jul 16, 2020)

I have not been to any Hawaii timeshares so correct me if I'm wrong, but based on pictures, the pool complexes of timeshares in Florida and Mexico are far superior to Hawaii. Of course, Hawaii has a different level of natural beauty going for it.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jul 16, 2020)

No offense to anyone, but one does not usually go to Hawaii for the pools. The natural beauty, the weather, and the ocean (and surfing) are the usual suspects. . . .


----------



## wilma (Jul 16, 2020)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> No offense to anyone, but one does not usually go to Hawaii for the pools. The natural beauty, the weather, and the ocean (and surfing) are the usual suspects. . . .


You can still have a beautiful pool in addition to the natural beauty, weather and ocean.  The HBR also has the swim up "Ukulele bar".


----------



## bnoble (Jul 16, 2020)

ski_sierra said:


> based on pictures, the pool complexes of timeshares in Florida and Mexico are far superior to Hawaii. Of course, Hawaii has a different level of natural beauty going for it.





Ralph Sir Edward said:


> No offense to anyone, but one does not usually go to Hawaii for the pools. The natural beauty, the weather, and the ocean (and surfing) are the usual suspects. . . .



Our ratio of ocean/hiking/etc. to pool time is much higher in Hawaii than it is most other places. I suspect that is true for most people. So a resort developer might not put as much into the pool complexes in Hawaii as they might in Central Florida where the nearest beach is a healthy drive and half the year is oppressively hot and humid.

That said, the Hilton Waikoloa complex is something else.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2020)

I do not go on vacations in exotic locations, to just sit at the pool.  I can do that much closer to home.   Since I am a scuba diver, I am wanting to get into the BIG pool (AKA Ocean) as often as possible.


----------



## wilma (Jul 16, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I do not go on vacations in exotic locations, to just sit at the pool.  I can do that much closer to home.   Since I am a scuba diver, I am wanting to get into the BIG pool (AKA Ocean) as often as possible.


I don’t go on vacations to just sit at a pool either but can still enjoy a beautiful pool. Love coming out of the ocean from swimming, snorkeling, or scuba diving and jumping in a pool. And while drying off I enjoy a pool that has a nice view.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 16, 2020)

We had a pool at home so a pool wasn't that important to us.  We (at least dh and I) preferred going to the beach.  And our dds loved the ocean. But they also loved the pool.  There were a few years where they preferred that to the ocean.

One year we had a gap night between timeshares so I thought it would be fun to stay at the Hilton Waikoloa.  Our dds got bored with the pools in a few hours.


----------



## Sapper (Jul 16, 2020)

Longshoren said:


> It refers to the maintenance fees which are usually 8.33$ point.  Disney made "mistakes" when they first sold the resort and told owners the fees would be much lower than what they actually needed to be.  They were made to give owners of these original contracts a discount that works out to be about 33% off (6.20$ / point).  The subsidy follows the contract if sold.  I was looking for about a year to find one of these contracts.



Is that 33% reduction permanent, or does it end at a specified point? 
How / where did you find this type of contract?


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

Retracted rude comment


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I also like the pools at Kings Lands, and at least when i have been there its been easy to find empty chairs..


That's actually really important in the ranking of pools.  Can you use them?


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

bnoble said:


> Our ratio of ocean/hiking/etc. to pool time is much higher in Hawaii than it is most other places. I suspect that is true for most people. So a resort developer might not put as much into the pool complexes in Hawaii as they might in Central Florida where the nearest beach is a healthy drive and half the year is oppressively hot and humid.
> 
> That said, the Hilton Waikoloa complex is something else.



Definitely makes


Sandy VDH said:


> I do not go on vacations in exotic locations, to just sit at the pool.  I can do that much closer to home.   Since I am a scuba diver, I am wanting to get into the BIG pool (AKA Ocean) as often as possible.


Replaced with I'm actually jealous I never tried scuba diving.


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

wilma said:


> I don’t go on vacations to just sit at a pool either but can still enjoy a beautiful pool. Love coming out of the ocean from swimming, snorkeling, or scuba diving and jumping in a pool. And while drying off I enjoy a pool that has a nice view.


Just like you I enjoy having it all too.  

Two trolls already and we are only on page 1 of my first ever message.  Just ignore the comments that have absolutely nothing to do with my original post.  Sounds like someone needs to start a new thread on Pool vs Ocean.


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

Sapper said:


> Is that 33% reduction permanent, or does it end at a specified point?
> How / where did you find this type of contract?



It's for the life of the contract!!  In the many sites that list they will also put in the term subsidized.  Some of them even have search options that let you use that as a filter.  Again it took me a long time.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 16, 2020)

Longshoren said:


> Just like you I enjoy having it all too.
> 
> Two trolls already and we are only on page 1 of my first ever message.  Just ignore the comments that have absolutely nothing to do with my original post.  Sounds like someone needs to start a new thread on Pool vs Ocean.


For a Guest you are already smack talking some of the regulars here.  You have 12 posts and you are calling someone with 14,000+ posts a troll?  We (including me) were expressing an opinion.  And if you don't like threads that get off topic, you really shouldn't post here at all.  We're known for getting easily distracted.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 16, 2020)

Does your interest in pools include hot tubs? The Point at Poipu has an adult hot tub where you can soak and watch the whales at sunset. It much hotter than the one by the pool, and kids aren't allowed.


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

Luanne said:


> For a Guest you are already smack talking some of the regulars here.  You have 12 posts and you are calling someone with 14,000+ posts a troll?  We (including me) were expressing an opinion.  And if you don't like threads that get off topic, you really shouldn't post here at all.  We're known for getting easily distracted.


Your right I am being rude.

I don't mind threads going off topic.  What annoyed me was someone passing judgment on my famies values. We all value different things and everyone choices are personal.  I am going to go back now and discuss nice Hawaiian pools.  Sorry for being so prickly and rude.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 16, 2020)

Longshoren said:


> Your right I am being rude.
> 
> I don't mind threads going off topic.  What annoyed me was someone passing judgment on my famies values. We all value different things and everyone choices are personal.  I am going to go back now and discuss nice Hawaiian pools.  Sorry for being so prickly and rude.


I went back and truthfully I didn't see anyone attacking your family's values.  People were just expressing their own opinions.  I'm sorry if you felt attacked.


----------



## Pathways (Jul 16, 2020)

Sapper said:


> Is that 33% reduction permanent, or does it end at a specified point?
> How / where did you find this type of contract?



These contracts are usually hard to find (of any size).  Of course, the typical selling price is $10/point or more higher.  

Resalesdvc actually has three subsidized available right now. Very unusual.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2020)

Longshoren said:


> Wow I'm impressed.  An actual Scuba diver.



I am almost at 400 dives.   I did my 300th dive in Bora Bora, French Poly in 2013.


----------



## wilma (Jul 16, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I went back and truthfully I didn't see anyone attacking your family's values.  People were just expressing their own opinions.  I'm sorry if you felt attacked.


Well, the OP was simply asking about the best Hawaiian timeshare pools and one responders felt it necessary to respond 





Sandy VDH said:


> I do not go on vacations in exotic locations, to just sit at the pool.  I can do that much closer to home.   Since I am a scuba diver, I am wanting to get into the BIG pool (AKA Ocean) as often as possible.


The response suggests asking about the best pools means you simply just sit around the pool all day and seems somewhat judgmental.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2020)

wilma said:


> The response suggests asking about the best pools means you simply just sit around the pool all day and seems somewhat judgmental.



My response was not judgmental but rather "cheeky".  Referring to the Big NATURAL Pool that I prefer while in a setting like Hawaii. 

My time in the ocean compared to a pool while in Hawaii is about 20 to 1.  Other locations that swings way the other way.

I only every expressed my Opinion and activity while in Hawaii.  I was NOT trying to comment on anyone else's preferences.  

The best shore dive snorkel I have ever been on it on the Big island.  I try to go several times while I am there.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 16, 2020)

wilma said:


> Well, the OP was simply asking about the best Hawaiian timeshare pools and one responders felt it necessary to respond
> The response suggests asking about the best pools means you simply just sit around the pool all day and seems somewhat judgmental.


I guess we all see things differently.   I didn't see anything judgemental.  I've actually seen this same discussion (different) posters over and over.  People ask about pools and others (yes me) will chime in and say pools aren't that important to them.


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am almost at 400 dives.   I did my 300th dive in Bora Bora, French Poly in 2013.


Please ignore that stupid comment of mine.

  In all honesty I am just jealous I never made the effort to scuba dive.  One day I plan on changing that as I love snorkeling.


----------



## Longshoren (Jul 16, 2020)

Pathways said:


> These contracts are usually hard to find (of any size).  Of course, the typical selling price is $10/point or more higher.
> 
> Resalesdvc actually has three subsidized available right now. Very unusual.


It's a sign of the times.  I really was looking for close to a year before I found one.


----------



## wilma (Jul 16, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> My response was not judgmental but rather "cheeky".  Referring to the Big NATURAL Pool that I prefer while in a setting like Hawaii.
> 
> My time in the ocean compared to a pool while in Hawaii is about 20 to 1.  Other locations that swings way the other way.


I spend a lot of time in the ocean as well but thought the OP wanted info about pools.  No big deal just not sure why people need to bypass the questions.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 16, 2020)

Welcome to TUG, Longshoren (there’s got to be a story behind your user name). We really are a friendly group, but we don’t lack for opinions!

We spend most of our water time in the ocean when we’re in Hawaii, but with young kids in tow, we REALLY appreciate a nice resort pool to come home to. The King’s Land pool was a hit, along with access to the hotel pools/lagoon. The big pool at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club is very nice, but mostly because of size. The kids pool/slide was perfect for the littlest ones.

IMO, most Hawaiian resort pools are fine, but nothing really special - except for the views. I agree that the main Hanalei Bay Villas pool has a beautiful setting!


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 16, 2020)

Longshoren said:


> Yes I am definitely interested in Kings Land.



As an owner there let me give you advice on the best units to own, and they will be hard to find like your subsidized contracts.

Kingsland has several “phases” that have been built (3) with room for 2 more. Some units are high point values, and some are lower. The lower point units are a little smaller with less plush furnishing, but you still enjoy all the same amenities of the resort. Platinum season premier 1 or 2 bedroom have the best maint fee to point ratio, 12,600 or 14,400 points. The value play is to own higher point, but book longer stays in the lower point units, in gold season if possible (April/May and Sept/Oct). I can stretch my points into 3 weeks in a 2 bedroom, or 4+ weeks in a 1 bedroom. Your upfront costs will be high so only purchase if you plan on using 20+ years. I searched for a year to find the right deal, and it ended up being listed right here on TUG.

There is also another school of thought to purchase Vegas units for lower fees, then use the points in Hawaii.

HGVC is very flexible for using points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 17, 2020)

Sapper said:


> Is that 33% reduction permanent, or does it end at a specified point?
> How / where did you find this type of contract?


It’s permanent to the end of Aulani, which will be January 31, 2062.  You find those contracts by closely monitoring resale contracts for Aulani - if it’s subsidized, that will be included in the listing.


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 18, 2020)

I know it’s right next to Aulani almost, but have you been to Marriott’s Ko Olina?  We love it there; 3 pools, slide, lots of grills open all day (not just a few hours at dinner time like Aulani), and we always find chairs somewhere by a pool.  It’s much, much less crowded than Aulani, and the villas are more spacious.  We own 2 EOY weeks, and in 2017 I spent a month there doing lock offs (might do that next year, still working on good dates).  I find it totally relaxing, and we do some sightseeing but mostly relaxing (we lived on Oahu years ago, so have pretty much seen most tourist stuff).


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 20, 2020)

We have been to numerous resorts on the different islands.  

Aulani is hard to beat when it comes to pools. They have the best complex.

the Marriott Maui Ocean Club is also very good.

we have been to the Grand Wailea, which is not a timeshare, but the pool is great. They have a water elevator.....

we live in Florida, but love Hawaii. Been many times.

we find that swimming in the ocean in Hawaii, it becomes clear why there are so many warning signs. I grew up on an island, swim in the ocean whenever I can, and the only time I ever got tense was on Ka’anapali. The currents are erratic and with the coral, i gashed myself pretty bad. Blood, ocean... not the best combo!

Wailea is much better for swimming.


----------



## haras (Jul 20, 2020)

I own dvc specifically to go to aulani so I get the special feeling you have about the resort and their pools.  But I don’t have a bunch of points so I bought hgvc to use at Hilton Hawaiian village.  The pools are cool.  They have a lagoon tower that has two slides.   It’s also very close to the beach.  I’ve rented out prime weeks like July 4th week and Labor Day for a profit.  I also own timeshares that I’m able to exchange with interval to get MKO.  We live in California and love Honolulu and usually go at least once a year. Welcome to tug!


----------



## QueenDoOver (Jul 20, 2020)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> No offense to anyone, but one does not usually go to Hawaii for the pools. The natural beauty, the weather, and the ocean (and surfing) are the usual suspects. . . .


If you are not from an area that has much pool time to enjoy, then the pool is definitely part of the experience.  I love sitting next to the pool in Hawaii, enjoying the balmy breeze and smelling the flowers that grow in that area.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 20, 2020)

Always the first stop after checkin:


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 20, 2020)

We like a nice resort pool.  In Hawaii we tend to do the beach for snorkeling or playing int the water in the morning, then hit the pool in the afternoon.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 20, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We like a nice resort pool. In Hawaii we tend to do the beach for snorkeling or playing int the water in the morning, then hit the pool in the afternoon.



ditto, specially for happy hour with a little live island music.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beachlynn (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't understand why people feel compelled to answer a question for which they aren't offering an answer.  If he asked where is the best scuba spots or snorkel beaches then that is the time to offer an answer. That being said I use the beach mostly and then head to the pool where I can l get cocktails served. They can't do that on beaches. If I had a really small child I would like the pirate pool at WKORVN. The pool at WKORV has a fun slide. Not really big but my grandson had fun. I like the pool at the Maui Hyatt Residence a lot. There are lots of lounge chairs and the pool is large and you can kind of meander from place to place.  You can hop out and go around the corner to the hotel and grab a mai tai at the swim up bar.


----------



## travelhacker (Jul 20, 2020)

I have very little experience with resort pools in Hawaii. I do know that I was anxiously awaiting the hgvc deposit of kingsland inventory because the pool area looks fantastic. Fortunately, 

If it were my wife and I the pool would be an afterthought, but with young kids (our boys will be 3) who may not fully appreciate the ocean I am very happy to have a great pool that we’ll be able to spend time at. 

When we return I am hoping (when they boys are say 6) to stay at bay club, because those units look great and I think they won’t care as much about the pool.


----------



## jnsrusty (Jul 26, 2020)

We love the pools at Kingsland.  When we went there for the first time, we didn't originally plan on spending a lot of time in the pool.  We went to a new beach every day and enjoyed each and every one of them.  When we came back to Kingsland after our excursions, however, we also enjoyed our time in the pools.  My son absolutely adored the larger pool slide and must have gone down it 100 times.  He thought it was the greatest thing ever and talked about that slide for many months after we returned home!  My husband and I enjoyed the adult pool and the drinks from the pool bar.  While staying at Kingsland, on one of our days, we also decided to take a trip to the pools at the Waikoloa Resort and they are amazing!  If you have kids, they will be in heaven with multiple slides and waterfalls.  So, every time I book a Hawaiian vacation now, I always factor in the pool because I know my kids especially will appreciate it after a wonderful day at the beach.


----------

